# Ft stewart / savannah refuge



## Hoghuntin15 (Dec 19, 2015)

The last three years  bunch of us have made a trip done to ft stewart to do some spot and stalk hog hunting with some good success. But we hear this year the base has started to actively trap hogs and allow at night hog dogs does anybody know if this is true? I've wanted to hunt the savannah refuge and it's perfect time in march. Has anybody hunted savannah before? Are they overwhelm with hogs? What was the success rate


----------



## mcarge (Dec 22, 2015)

I have hunted the Refuge for 20 years and it is full of hogs. Good luck!


----------



## miller1buc (Dec 26, 2015)

I have heard the rumor that Stewart was trapping hogs as well. Curious if anyone in the area down there has heard anything about it.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Dec 26, 2015)

I hunt Stewart almost daily. I haven't seen any traps


----------



## Hoghuntin15 (Dec 29, 2015)

miller1buc said:


> I have heard the rumor that Stewart was trapping hogs as well. Curious if anyone in the area down there has heard anything about it.



Miller1buc u go down there with neal don't u?


----------



## Hoghuntin15 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks nasty hope that is true


----------



## tugrivercopper (Jan 31, 2016)

yeah miller goes with  neal, as do i


----------



## cj03ram (Jan 31, 2016)

There are certain individuals that are runnig traps from what I have heard. I have seen good hog sign and hogs the past few weeks though. The hog are there, but i have talked to a handful of people that say the hog sightings have been lower than previous years.


----------



## wallawallabangbang (Feb 3, 2016)

*recent trip to Ft. Stewart*

Hello my fellow hog hunters.  I just got back from a weekend hog hunting at Ft. Stewart.  Never done anything like that before, spot and stalk unfamiliar territory. Nothing on friday.  I was in c13.  Wind was blowing from every direction thru those pines following that front on Thurs.  Sat I went, on recommendation, to A-14 to hunt food plots. Nothing in the plots except deer tracks.  I did get close to some, I could hear them, in some thick stuff all the way to the back.  Never saw them.  Went to B-8 Sat afternoon.  5 other hunters had the best spots.  Lost the afternoon looking for a place to hunt.  Finally found a spot in the back of cutover past the big pond.  Old sign and no hogs.  Sunday morning I heard shots at C-17 at 7am.              
 I drove from NC to hunt, 7 hrs, and love to hog hunt. Probably go back but not knowing the area is a real handicap.   Most of the folks who claim to have killed lots of hogs, hunt there a lot and know the best spots.  People were very nice and somewhat helpful.  Really glad to have someone to chat with who hunts there and can give me some pointers.  Thanks and best to all.


----------



## miller1buc (Feb 3, 2016)

It is definitely harder to get up with them than I thought it would be. We heard from several places to check the food plots too but out of the 3 years I have been going we have never seen a hog in a food plot. My guess is they are only there at night. We have seen a TON of sign, but usually dont see that many hogs when hunting for a week at a time, so dont feel bad about not seeing anything in a couple days. They are so nomadic I think you just have to put lots of boots on the ground unless you are there regularly to know more about where they are moving at the time. Its always a struggle but always fun to get into a new environment for us. We are going down in a couple weeks for our annual trip so hopefully we have better luck this year so we can try and give you some more info.


----------



## wallawallabangbang (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Miller.  Best of luck to you and looking forward to an update.


----------



## pajohn (Feb 4, 2016)

*Heading to Stewart*

This will be or 6th year hunting Stewart, going down on the 5th of March till the 12th we are staying at the campgrounds, hope to meet some of the guys from the forum, good luck and hunt safe.


----------



## hogman1 (Feb 4, 2016)

You boys just aint holding your mouths right!


----------



## Hoghuntin15 (Feb 4, 2016)

Going to be down there 2 to the 6th of march.. can't wait..


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Feb 7, 2016)

Y'all shoot me a p.m when you get here. I'll show you on the map some good spots I've come across the past few weeks squirrel hunting


----------



## miller1buc (Feb 7, 2016)

NastyBruises11B said:


> Y'all shoot me a p.m when you get here. I'll show you on the map some good spots I've come across the past few weeks squirrel hunting



Thanks man. Appreciate that very much


----------



## cutty2704 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Hog hunting*

I'm going to Stewart feb10-15 for pigs. Is there any hot spots any one can point me too. I'm driving down from Maryland Wednesday.  Camping at the base campgrounds. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dustin4106 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Savannah NWR*

I've been to Savannah NWR in March and I can tell you the snakes are out then and so are the gators.  Most of it on the GA side is underwater during high tide and just not easily accessible.  I'm sure there are pigs there but they aren't easy to get to


----------



## pajohn (Feb 22, 2016)

*preparatios are done*

Time is flying the 5th is coming fast hope we have some nice weather for our week of hunting. Not much activity on the forum can not believe the Gon boys are not posting more, see you soon.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Feb 22, 2016)

weather looking pretty decent that week, rain on thursday


----------



## BigRedObsession (Feb 22, 2016)

I have two tips for the guys traveling down to hunt. First, stay away from the food plots. Every knucklehead around drives up to the food plots and the game knows it. Walk the swamps and river bottoms. Stay away from the roads. Walk deep and be ready to drag a hog a long way. Second, stay away from food plots. I'm serious, it's a waste of time.


----------



## miller1buc (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks BigRedO. That is what we have determined to over the last couple Years as well. They may come into them at night but we have never seen any in them during daylight.


----------



## jfitzsy544 (Feb 25, 2016)

Going to Sapelo first March . Hoggin. Friends been to Altamaha small gamein and been seeing a few hogs. Few on Sapelo, not lots. Anybody got an idea how the water  might be on savanna last couple weeks


----------



## GLS (Feb 25, 2016)

http://ga.water.usgs.gov/flood/floodtracking/watersheds/lower-savannah/02198500.html


----------



## Killer Kyle (Feb 25, 2016)

BigRedObsession said:


> I have two tips for the guys traveling down to hunt. First, stay away from the food plots. Every knucklehead around drives up to the food plots and the game knows it. Walk the swamps and river bottoms. Stay away from the roads. Walk deep and be ready to drag a hog a long way. Second, stay away from food plots. I'm serious, it's a waste of time.



x's 2. I usually avoid food plots like the plague. I have seen hogs in a food plot 1 time, and it was in the summer during the off season. Found lots of hog rooting in a food plot?! Great! Now go sit on it and see what happens. They usually root them up at night. If they are hitting a food plot, it usually is one far off and away where people aren't frequently going. Hogs ain't stupid!


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 26, 2016)

We leave on SUN and will be there for a week hunting with our longbows.  My 4th year.  Hopefully the pork gods will bless me with some meat.  If not its a week away from work.


----------



## miller1buc (Feb 26, 2016)

Good luck Tracker. We have a couple getting there this Sunday and the rest on Tuesday/Wednesday. Maybe we will cross paths sometime next week.


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 26, 2016)

Will be camping in the Base campground.


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 26, 2016)

Tracker, I am curious... do you mainly hunt the bow areas or gun areas also?  What are your typical success rates with long bows?


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 26, 2016)

We hunt all the areas and don't shy away from one area or an other.  We have been down about 6 times.  Last year we killed 3 hogs with the bow and 2 guys killed 2 with guns.  Year before we killed 6 all with a bow.  I think we alway come away with at least three plus as many misses.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Feb 26, 2016)

I disagree on the road comment. I drive the roads until I see fresh tracks, then pull over and hit the woods. I just shot a sow today over in the alpha areas. They love the roads here. They'll root all the way down the middle of a road in the middle of the day.


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 27, 2016)

Roger that tracker!  I hope to see you down there.  I will be arriving mid week.

Nasty, good job!  I never really spent any time in the Alpha areas... always figured the others were better.


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 28, 2016)

We have killed several pigs after spotting them from the road. Just crossed into nc


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Feb 28, 2016)

Tracker, f1 is absolutely on fire right now. I just left there. Hit me up this week if you want, I get off around 4:30 most days


----------



## pajohn (Feb 29, 2016)

*Right behind you*

Heading down on Saturday, will setup and hunt Sunday thru Friday, good luck to you all and be safe. We will be staying in the tent area, stop by if you can.


----------



## Dustin4106 (Feb 29, 2016)

Are you going to NWR or Ft Stewart Sunday?


----------



## NealLauderman (Feb 29, 2016)

Fellas, if any of you want to meet up for dinner one night, lets plan something.  I know quite a few of us have been going down the same time every year and I know we have met some of you in the woods.  Safe travels to all and hope to see a few of you.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Feb 29, 2016)

My wife is out of town this week, , so I'm down to hunt in the evenings if y'all have an open spot!


----------



## miller1buc (Feb 29, 2016)

You are welcome to hang with us anytime you want.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Feb 29, 2016)

Sweet. Y'all feel free to give me a text tomorrow afternoon and I'll meet y'all out there.  8642805381 Tyler


----------



## pajohn (Feb 29, 2016)

We are hunting Ft. Stewart.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 1, 2016)

Good luck guys.


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Mar 2, 2016)

Anybody hunting on post today? I'm going after work and would love to link up


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 2, 2016)

Two hogs on Monday and two on Tuesday.  Blew a chance this morning on a nice boar. Buddy had one at 28 yards and tried to get a little closer for his longbow. Didn't quite workout


----------



## NastyBruises11B (Mar 2, 2016)

Sounds like y'all ain't doing too bad!


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 6, 2016)

Ended up with nine hogs for the 6 days.  4 gun kills and 5 with the bow.  Was a good trip but the last two days we only got one shot between 5 of us.  All in all a great trip.  Will try to get a few pics up later in the week.  We did kill the biggest hog in the last 5 years we have been down there.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 14, 2016)

mcarge said:


> I have hunted the Refuge for 20 years and it is full of hogs. Good luck!


 This is dead on . Get a high tide and watch them head to high ground.


----------

